# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Отражение услуг переработчика в себестоимости

## damon1978

Коллеги, добрый день! В ERP столкнулся с проблемой, что в себестоимость не попадают услуги по переработки сырья. Смотрю отчет по себестоимости после закрытия месяца. Подскажите это баг программы или я что-то не так настроил?

----------


## Kedis

Я скажу направления, а там смотрит, в ERP много вариантов развития. Тут мало кто внедряет ERP думаю.
1. На какой счет относятся услуги и куда закрывается этот счет?
2. Смотрите настройки распределения затрат на себестоимость по данной статьи.
Если что пишите постараюсь помочь.

----------


## damon1978

Спасибо большое за помощь! 
Я до счетов еще не дошел. Делаю все необходимые документы, Закрываю месяц, смотрю что создается и проводится документ расчета себестоимости и потом лезу в отчеты, а там только стоимость материалов в графе Себестоимость, услуг - нет!!
Сегодня стал смотреть движения по регистрам, оказывается финальный документ - Отчет переработчику отправляет расходы за услуги переработчика в регистр "Незавершенное производство". И как их оттуда распределить на себестоимость я не знаю.
Мне нужно с управленкой разобраться, бухгалтерия у меня в другой программе работать будет.

----------


## Kedis

Смотри документ "Распределение расходов на себестоимость", правило распределения и какие движения он делает, куда-то он всё равно должен распределять. Посмотри ещё может у тебя включен - списание расходов по методу "директ-костинг".
Без бухгалтерии не могу сказать как что работает, у меня всё сразу и зп и бух и производство в одной.

----------


## damon1978

Такого документа у меня нет, да и создать не могу руками. Про "директ-костинг" посмотрел, но не могу найти настройку. Может подскажешь у тебя где включается?

----------


## Kedis

Он у меня как раз и не используется, быстро найти не смог, если бухгалтер вспомнит напишу (он занимался настройкой учетной политики).

----------


## avm3110

> отправляет расходы за услуги переработчика в регистр "Незавершенное производство"


Ну-у-у.. Если у тебя что-либо копится на "незавершенке", то чтобы это списать нужно "забрать" это обратно... Посмотри, какие у тебя документы-регистраторы двигают этот регистр (что в плюсы, что в минусы) - может тогда и сам догадаешься.

----------


## Magica9900

Здравствуйте!

Помогите разобраться с проблемой (1С ERP 2). 
Переработчик изготовил, например, стол и стул. Составляю Отчет переработчика, на основной вкладке стоит Группировка затрат "по продукции". На вкладке "Услуги" указываю, что производство стола = 1000 руб., и производство стула = 500 руб.
Когда начинаю формировать себестоимость, программа делит общую сумму по переработке (1500 руб.) на количество видов продукции (в данном случае 2) поровну, то есть производство стола = 750 р., стула = 750 руб.
Было бы 10 видов разной продукции с указанием разных сумм по переработке, программа разделила бы общую сумму на 10 поровну.
Подскажите, как сделать, чтобы программа считала корректно.

----------


## avm3110

> Переработчик изготовил, например, стол и стул. Составляю Отчет переработчика, на основной вкладке стоит Группировка затрат "по продукции".


Э-э-э-э... Если у тебя всё является "котловым" (все считается "продукцией" без различий - стол это, стул это, либо диван) - то естественно, что тебе считает затраты на единицу продукции.
Если хочешь "по отдельности", то зачем тебе группировка?

----------

